# You cannot make another post so soon after your last; please



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Trying to post and go this message - are posts rationed, then?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You posted and tried to alter it within 10/15 seconds..............you can't, wait 30 seconds

tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Correct.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

But it also does that for corrections to a post as well, it cannot tell the difference between you pressing the 'Edit' button and starting a new post.

Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> But it also does that for corrections to a post as well, it cannot tell the difference between you pressing the 'Edit' button and starting a new post.
> 
> Peter


Never happens to me - I can't type that fast :lol:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

listerdiesel said:


> But it also does that for corrections to a post as well, it cannot tell the difference between you pressing the 'Edit' button and starting a new post.
> 
> Peter


TIPE Slougher then and mack luss mustokes SIMPLES :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

